# refinishing old recurve



## bhunter00 (Mar 21, 2003)

can anyone give me advise on refinishing old ben pearson puma got the bow about nothing at flea market everthing is staight and it shoots great just has some finish blemishes can i just steel wool it and put some kind of finish back on it any help would be great


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I picked one up at a shoot and first cleaned it up and then put tung oil finish on it, came out looking new, you can also go to the stickbow site and ask the question there, they have several people that make flatbow and I am sure would share info with you...


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

I'd also say to clean it up and lightly sand/steel wool the rough spots and then hand rub it with either tung oil or Tru-oil. 

I got to completely refinish an old bow once. I was going to be smart and spray a poly finish on it to cover up some rough spots. The poly acted just like paint stripper and the old finish wrinkled and bubbled up under the poly.


----------



## droptine59 (May 25, 2006)

I know a guy who refinishes bows and is proabably the best out there. PM for his number, or website


----------



## mochasam (Apr 17, 2005)

*Tru-oil*

Birch wood Casey Tru-oil is easy to find and use , your local gun shop or Walmart should be able to help.


----------



## Recurvanator (May 25, 2006)

DO you rub the tru-oil on the glass or just the wood? I have an old curve that loosing some of the finish over the glass. Wouldn't mind cleaning it up a little.


----------



## mochasam (Apr 17, 2005)

*Tru oil*

Run steel wool over the entire bow and rub on tru oil with a cloth , if you want a glossy finish let it dry to a hard finish between coats , if you want a satin finish just rub it out with the steel wool as soon as it feels dry to the touch . Its great stuff and really hard to screw up.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I have used on both a old browning and bear bow. works great if you take the time to use very light coats and then let that coat dry. Then put another coat on, I found 3 or 4 light coats sure make the bow look like new. I also did clean the bow first and also use extra fine steel wool prior to the first coat of tru oil.


----------

